# Nut allergies and nut fragrance oils



## Maythorn

Are fragrance oils that smell like almond going to cause an allergic reaction in some people?  I've gotten a couple and one OMH that is very almondy and wondered about this.   They smell so much like the real thing which is benzaldehyde.

The other one I have is Hazelnut from Symphony Scents.


----------



## CaliChan

I think it should be fine. Fragrence oils arent actually from the plant. essential oils however would be a problem


----------



## Maythorn

That's good I love nut scents and they seem nice and strong.  I tried almond with OMH from Symphony scents on a cotton ball and it's lovely.  If you like almond.  Thanks!


----------



## Genny

I'm going to disagree, some fo's are made up of small parts of essential oils.  

Also, I had a candlemaker friend who's daughter is allergic to nuts.  My friend thought that since they were just fo's, that it would be okay.  One day she was making some tarts & with her daughter in another room she had added the fo to the wax.  About 10 minutes later her daughter came into the room and was unable to breathe because her throat had swelled shut.  Thankfully she had an epi pen in the house though.  That was just from the fo being in the air.  

On another forum, there is a soap maker who makes Mango scented soap.  While she was away from her craft fair booth for a few minutes, someone asked about the mango soap and if it has mangoes in it, because whomever the soap was intended for is allergic to mangoes.  The soaper's helper told the customer that it did not actually contain mangoes.  Eventually that soaper was contacted by the customer because the person that used the soap did indeed have an allergic reaction to it.

Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## paillo

i'm scared to death of anything mango because i am deathly allergic to mango fruit, had one experience in which 911 had to be called, fire trucks and ems came, i really thought i might die, etc. etc. . i've used mango butter in lotion bars with no problems, have handled it as little as possible, but am scared to death of it nonetheless.

yes, definitely some fragrance oils contain some essential oils, and if anyone's in any doubt, avoid it like the plague.

although fragrance oils are, for the most part, synthetic, don't bet on that 100 percent. you can't know what someone's going to be allergic to. and sometimes the consumer won't know themselves, it may be their first exposure.

this is one of the  many reasons why you MUST HAVE LIABILITY INSURANCE!!!!!


----------



## Maythorn

I did some more checking into this and I think it's a good idea to ask the supplier.  They should be able to tell you if one has any benzadehyde in an almond scent.  Some people will add sweet almond oil to the recipe too or hazelnut oil to one that smells like it for authentic label appeal.

I think the Mystic Myrrh fo I bought from Oregon Trails says on the page that there's some real myrrh oil in it so that's helpful.


----------



## Genny

Maythorn said:


> .
> I think the Mystic Myrrh fo I bought from Oregon Trails says on the page that there's some real myrrh oil in it so that's helpful.



I wish all suppliers did that.


----------

